# I'm back- --- Communal V. waueri



## Nomadinexile (Jul 4, 2010)

Okay, so I am back.  I will not be around as much.  But I will be checking in.   I've cleared out my P.M. box.   And you can always email me by clicking on my name, and the option appears.   Just didn't want to hijack anyone else's thread.   

Okay, that said, I have a tidbit of interesting observation that I will share.
I've kept 2 sets of 3 V. waueri in communal medium Kritter Keepers.   They have been like this for a couple of months.    Each keeper has had approximately 1" of a loose coco/red sand/play sand mix.   Each one has had three rocks on/in substrate and a water dish.    All have been doing great.   No problems YET.   This does not mean they are communal.   This is an experiment only.   I would still consider them NOT-communal.    However, it is interesting to me, and thought I would share...  Just today, I put both groups of three into a large terrarium.   HUGE relatively.    I will provide measurements if anyone wishes.   This terrarium is the same substrate/style as what I put the Androctonus australis in.   It is excavator clay mixed with some sand and a bit of coco, it is hard.    I added a little bit of loose substrate in a couple of small areas.    It has 9 rocks.   2 of them are very large for the species.   There are two water dishes.   I'm curios how it will turn out!    

As for an update on me...
I've got a month left in Austin.   I'm moving to an apartment on Bourbon street in New Orleans.   I have to get rid of some of my stuff unfortunately.   The good news is paige changed her mind about the critters.   I'm going to keep some of my collection.   We will use it to keep some people we are not particularly fond of from visiting us.     hehe  There really is no better Chump repellent than venom and roaches!   

I'll be posting in the classifieds soon, so keep your eyes open.  Hope everyone is well, and if you need to say hi, this is the place to do it.  

Peace, ~r


----------



## gromgrom (Jul 4, 2010)

welcome back nomad. Glad to hear youre doing well. Post some pics of the setup when you can


----------



## sfpearl300z (Jul 4, 2010)

Sweet, welcome back.  Glad to hear the A. australis buch and others are doing well!  :clap:


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 4, 2010)

This triangle is 7" on each side.   V. waueri are approximately 1" with their metasoma.   I think this is a good size for the six.   But only time will tell.

Also, I'm adding a pic of the latching lid.   It creates an airtight seal around the rim.  Well, not exactly airtight.   I drilled a whole lot of 5/8" holes in it.   Then on each side hot glued window screen.    Between the sealing lid and mesh, I don't ever have to worry about escapes, including the baby lobster (climbing) roaches I feed to these little scorpions.   Enjoy.   

btw, just looked at the date stamp, Its wrong.   I just took those pics after the replies.   I don't know how to erase it, and don't want to bother looking.   These pics are from today.   I didn't make that cage until today, soooo.... :?


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 4, 2010)

Good to see you back. Have any of your waueri produced babies yet? From my experience with Az species from the same genus females can get very aggressive prior to birthing. I think your large tank would be a lot of help in keepinig the tank mates alive.


John


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks John!

No babies yet.   Hopefully in the fall.   This really is just an experiment.   They were really tolerant in the smaller containers though.   I'm crossing my fingers.   They have 1.5 hides each.   Should be okay.   I will keep close watch too.   If I find a mom carrying, I will put her in a nursery.   Should be okay under those circumstances.   If not, we'll know.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey Grom and 300Z, thanks for the welcome back.   I was so caught up getting pictures, I forgot to thank you.


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 5, 2010)

It's great to see you back!!  Your always a wealth of info!!!
Best of luck on your move and stay safe!!


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 5, 2010)

Orchid said:


> It's great to see you back!!  Your always a wealth of info!!!
> Best of luck on your move and stay safe!!


Thanks Orchid!   I try to be helpful.   I do that in general, but I owe it to the people here as I've received a lot more help than I could ever return.   

The move is going to be tricky!   I'm actually moving into an apartment on Bourbon!    We can't even get a large pickup into our medieval looking driveway!    So we're going to have to get a police escort to block traffic!   

But once we get settled in, we should be safer than most.   We have a locked gate to enter the courtyard, and that is on Bourbon.   So there are cameras around, plus there are two popular 24 hour bars on our block where we have friends that work security, and there are always people standing on the street drinking.    If someone is going to mess with us, they will have to be super ninjas and will be on camera doing it!    Ha!    The hardest part about staying safe there will be avoiding having too much fun.


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 6, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> Thanks Orchid!   I try to be helpful.   I do that in general, but I owe it to the people here as I've received a lot more help than I could ever return.
> 
> The move is going to be tricky!   I'm actually moving into an apartment on Bourbon!    We can't even get a large pickup into our medieval looking driveway!    So we're going to have to get a police escort to block traffic!
> 
> But once we get settled in, we should be safer than most.   We have a locked gate to enter the courtyard, and that is on Bourbon.   So there are cameras around, plus there are two popular 24 hour bars on our block where we have friends that work security, and there are always people standing on the street drinking.    If someone is going to mess with us, they will have to be super ninjas and will be on camera doing it!    Ha!    The hardest part about staying safe there will be avoiding having too much fun.



Sounds very neat!!!!  I went there as a child.. Lots of odd things there lol  hope you get your store off the ground soon and the best of luck to you!!


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 7, 2010)

Orchid said:


> Sounds very neat!!!!  I went there as a child.. Lots of odd things there lol  hope you get your store off the ground soon and the best of luck to you!!


Thank you!  Odd is a good description.  lol.   Store is going to take a little time, but it's still in the works.   First goal is getting an import permit thing.   Then I will be close!   Thanks again.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 26, 2010)

*Update*

Fed my V. waueri tonight and wanted to give an update.

The 6 are now 5.    Just this week, I took them out of the large cage into single containers.    One of the 6 was skinny.   It was found dead tonight.   I don't know why.   Life and Death yada yada....

So now I have 5 FAT V. waueri.    I don't think they are all gravid females, but I'm sure I have at least one or two that are.   I fed them anyway.   If they are gravid, they need all the food they can, and I believe stuffing them like bell peppers make them less likely to consume their young when they birth.   I will remove uneaten feeders tomorrow.  

I did pick one up after accidentally flooding its container.   I don't hold them often, but they are very chill when I do.   Like always with these, it didn't want to get off me.   I had to kind of trick it into getting off me onto a leaf that are now being used for their hides.    Hope to get some broods by the fall.   

Update over


----------



## gromgrom (Jul 26, 2010)

i have three female V. spinigerus in a communal medium KK. theyre all subadults around an 1" at most, all the same instar/size, i cant tell for sure, because theyre all WC. 

so far so good for me  but its only been a few days. I have six different hides and 1" of sand/rocks.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 26, 2010)

gromgrom said:


> i have three female V. spinigerus in a communal medium KK. theyre all subadults around an 1" at most, all the same instar/size, i cant tell for sure, because theyre all WC.
> 
> so far so good for me  but its only been a few days. I have six different hides and 1" of sand/rocks.


I don't know as much about the V. spinigerus, but I haven't had any problems keeping the V. waueri together.   The main reason I put them into separate terrariums is that the large one I had, weighed a ton, and with moving, etc., it's just easier to deal with smaller lighter ones.   But yeah, I kept them in one or two groups for months without any problems.   They just need a little personal space and lots of hides.   They aren't C. vittatus, but I would just about call them communal!    I need some more experiments, and time will tell, but I think you are right grom, I think they do well together.   

These are really calm.   They run around alot, but they aren't agressive, they just run around like a cartoon.    I don't think they care much about others around them.   You are food or not.   lol.   I swear they like walking on me.    Is that crazy?   Have you held the V. spin's?


----------



## gromgrom (Jul 27, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> I don't know as much about the V. spinigerus, but I haven't had any problems keeping the V. waueri together.   The main reason I put them into separate terrariums is that the large one I had, weighed a ton, and with moving, etc., it's just easier to deal with smaller lighter ones.   But yeah, I kept them in one or two groups for months without any problems.   They just need a little personal space and lots of hides.   They aren't C. vittatus, but I would just about call them communal!    I need some more experiments, and time will tell, but I think you are right grom, I think they do well together.
> 
> These are really calm.   They run around alot, but they aren't agressive, they just run around like a cartoon.    I don't think they care much about others around them.   You are food or not.   lol.   I swear they like walking on me.    Is that crazy?   Have you held the V. spin's?


yea i just grab them, like reach in the substrate underneath and pick them up. no aggression. none. its awesome


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 1, 2010)

Well, I've put them up for sale.   Looks like this experiment is coming to an end.   It also looks like traveling is in my future again.   Sooner or later, it looks like this year I will be loading up the backpack and hitting the road.   So there are more scorpion adventures ahead.   Wahoo!

By the way, if anyone has any suggestions for countries to visit, please share with me.   I am hoping to be able to fly somewhere outside the country either this winter, or next summer depending on how things go.   

My short(er) list right now is Panama, Brazil, Indonesia, Morocco, India, etc.

I would prefer to go to countries that aren't big hassles for Visas and I'm Looking for countries with lots of cool scorpions, that are not too dangerous for an American.   I'm street savvy, but that only counts for so much in certain places.


----------



## elportoed (Aug 18, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> By the way, if anyone has any suggestions for countries to visit, please share with me.   I am hoping to be able to fly somewhere outside the country either this winter, or next summer depending on how things go.
> 
> My short(er) list right now is Panama, Brazil, Indonesia, Morocco, India, etc.
> 
> I would prefer to go to countries that aren't big hassles for Visas and I'm Looking for countries with lots of cool scorpions, that are not too dangerous for an American.   I'm street savvy, but that only counts for so much in certain places.


Look into Thailand.  Centrally located in SE Asia.  You can base from there and go to Cambodia and Laos to the east, to Malaysia and Singapore to the south either by bus, train, or plane.  Visa is easy, for US citizens, there's no need for a visa if you plan to stay less than 90 days.  You can also go to neighboring countries and go back to reset the visa.  

People are friendly, in most places you can find someone who can speak English.  It's very inexpensive to visit there.  US dollar goes a long way, esp if you are a backpacker type.  You can go south and rent a shack on the beach for like a couple of dollar a night, it even comes with a mosquito net.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 18, 2010)

elportoed said:


> Look into Thailand.  Centrally located in SE Asia.  You can base from there and go to Cambodia and Laos to the east, to Malaysia and Singapore to the south either by bus, train, or plane.  Visa is easy, for US citizens, there's no need for a visa if you plan to stay less than 90 days.  You can also go to neighboring countries and go back to reset the visa.
> 
> People are friendly, in most places you can find someone who can speak English.  It's very inexpensive to visit there.  US dollar goes a long way, esp if you are a backpacker type.  You can go south and rent a shack on the beach for like a couple of dollar a night, it even comes with a mosquito net.


That's a great idea.   I really really want to go to indonesia.   That's pretty close right?   

I've always been fascinated by asia and I've gotten an offer on here to tour a centipede farm in China too!   

I'm working on getting a good video camera right now.   That would be crucial.   It wouldn't be as much fun to go and not share my experiences with people here.   

And I can live on almost nothing.   I don't need a camp ground.   I've got a hammock and a big smile.   I'd be spending most of my nights looking at and filming scorpions anyway.   Now the flight there and back would be a pretty penny, but I can pull it off.   

Southeast Asia and Indonesia........ hmmm   :drool:


----------



## gromgrom (Aug 18, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> That's a great idea.   I really really want to go to indonesia.   That's pretty close right?
> 
> I've always been fascinated by asia and I've gotten an offer on here to tour a centipede farm in China too!
> 
> ...


bring us back some parabuthus  jk

but seriously, theyre expensive and rare here, and common and cheap as dirt there. its not fair


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 19, 2010)

gromgrom said:


> bring us back some parabuthus  jk
> 
> but seriously, theyre expensive and rare here, and common and cheap as dirt there. its not fair


lol, Parabuthus are from Africa and the Middle east!   At least I don't know of any asian Para's!   

But If I bring anything back, it would be after getting my license and paperwork to do so.   No need to ruin a nice vacation/adventure with a stint in an undeveloped countries prison!


----------



## Roy (Aug 19, 2010)

Reading that I was like.....huh?

Parabuthus in Southeast Asia and Indonesia? They are not tropical, that's for sure.


----------



## gromgrom (Aug 19, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> lol, Parabuthus are from Africa and the Middle east!   At least I don't know of any asian Para's!
> 
> But If I bring anything back, it would be after getting my license and paperwork to do so.   No need to ruin a nice vacation/adventure with a stint in an undeveloped countries prison!


Ahem, I should have explained further. One guy from Indonessia told me they were common as dirt there, and he had around 80 babies he needed to get rid of. this was a few months back. if what he says is true, then what i said is true.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 19, 2010)

gromgrom said:


> Ahem, I should have explained further. One guy from Indonessia told me they were common as dirt there, and he had around 80 babies he needed to get rid of. this was a few months back. if what he says is true, then what i said is true.


Do you know what species?

I just checked Scorpion Fauna, he's got no Parabuthus listed.    http://eycb.pagesperso-orange.fr/scorpions/AIIndonesie.htm

Doesn't mean they aren't there, it just means we don't know if they are.   However, are you sure this guy knows what he's talking about?   Did you see pictures?   I wouldn't be shocked if they were there, but my first instinct is he has misidentified them.


----------



## Michiel (Aug 19, 2010)

gromgrom said:


> Ahem, I should have explained further. One guy from Indonessia told me they were common as dirt there, and he had around 80 babies he needed to get rid of. this was a few months back. if what he says is true, then what i said is true.


You are both wrong  Parabuthus is endemic to Southern Africa en some middle eastern countries. End of discussion. 

That guy obviously meant that they where common in the hobby circuit......


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 19, 2010)

Michiel said:


> You are both wrong  Parabuthus is endemic to Southern Africa en some middle eastern countries.


That's what I said in my first reply to this statement!!  How am I wrong?


----------



## Roy (Aug 19, 2010)

I think Michiel was referring to gromgrom and the Indonesian guy.............


Those 80 babies are probably some Heterometrus species in my opinion


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 19, 2010)

Roy said:


> I think Michiel was referring to gromgrom and the Indonesian guy.............


Look at the quote in my post.  He said "both of you".   ;P  

I don't mind though.   I'm just giving him a hard time.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 22, 2010)

*Scorplings!*

I went to check on my scorpions today after feeding/misting Friday night, and low and behold:

Two of the V. waueri popped!     I will try and get decent pictures with my cheap camera later.   But I wanted to come share the good news!


----------



## gromgrom (Aug 22, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> I went to check on my scorpions today after feeding/misting Friday night, and low and behold:
> 
> Two of the V. waueri popped!     I will try and get decent pictures with my cheap camera later.   But I wanted to come share the good news!


yea get us pics soon 

no clue why it was so confusing that other countries have them commonly... t:?


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 22, 2010)

gromgrom said:


> yea get us pics soon
> 
> no clue why it was so confusing that other countries have them commonly... t:?


I'll get pics soon. 


The confusion about the Para's in the East is that they are not known to occur there.   

That would be like me telling you I find Hottentotta hottentotta all the time in the SW US!   No big deal.    But I think the confusion lies in how you stated it.   Either they are common in the hobby, or he is confused about what species he is finding in nature!    

Again, we could all be wrong, I've been wrong once or twice , but it is highly unlikely that there are wild Parabuthus in east asia, they don't live there!


----------



## gromgrom (Aug 22, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> I'll get pics soon.
> 
> 
> The confusion about the Para's in the East is that they are not known to occur there.
> ...


yea i meant it as the guy said they were so common over there, probably due to low import costs or no legality on whats imported animal wise. im not sure either way.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 22, 2010)

this is the best I can get so far, charging camera right now to try for better.

stupid camera.       Although, these little things are about the same size as two grains of cous cous stuck together, so without macro.....


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 22, 2010)

This is the other mom.   It's a little better pic, but not by much, sorry.


After taking these pics, I let mom crawl out on me.   Handled her with babies for about 15 minutes.   2 slings fell off and were put back in the cage with her.   We'll see if they get back on.

These things are tiny.   But they are the most "handable" scorps I've ever seen.

They really seem to prefer being on me than not.   Even covered in slings!     I really see no stress factor in handling them.   I could be wrong, and time will tell, but I don't see it.   We seem "irrelevant" to them.   

Maybe it's because of their size, or despite of it, but I don't think there is any harm in handling your V. waueri.   They just don't care, or even prefer it to their cages.   Maybe they just like running around and stretching their legs a bit?  :?



*edit*   Ignore the date stamp.   this is the same as last time.   I don't know if it needs to be set or what, but it's wrong.   These pictures were taken minutes ago.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 22, 2010)

*The kids are alright!*

The two that fell off are back on!   Wahoo!


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 22, 2010)

Wandering mom!


----------



## Harlock (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey Ryan, glad to see you're doing well.  I went on vacation to see my family for a bit, and when I came back I found a Serradigitus sp. in my V. waurei enclosure, and the waurei had a baby on her back.  Surprising she gave birth with a different species scorpion in the enclosure at the time


----------



## gromgrom (Aug 22, 2010)

dang those are tiny!!! i thought the v. spinigerus slings were tiny! 

and i hear all this junk of the spinigerus being aggressive/nervous. i can attest to my WC females being nervous, but ive manhandled them several times to show people how much they dont care and wont sting, or at least mine


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 23, 2010)

Harlock said:


> Hey Ryan, glad to see you're doing well.  I went on vacation to see my family for a bit, and when I came back I found a Serradigitus sp. in my V. waurei enclosure, and the waurei had a baby on her back.  Surprising she gave birth with a different species scorpion in the enclosure at the time


Hope your vacation was fun!  How did you FIND a serra in your terrarium!?!?! 

lol  

The VW are a hardy little specie aren't they?   Tiny as all get out too!   Glad it birthed and is doing well.   How many you think you have on her back?


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 23, 2010)

gromgrom said:


> dang those are tiny!!! i thought the v. spinigerus slings were tiny!
> 
> and i hear all this junk of the spinigerus being aggressive/nervous. i can attest to my WC females being nervous, but ive manhandled them several times to show people how much they dont care and wont sting, or at least mine


LoL, yes grom, they are super tiny!   A micro specie if there is one!

My VW don't seem to give a hoot about me.   They really will climb onto me without hesitation and run around.   Give them another hand to climb on, and off they go, but they aren't getting off unless I "trick" them onto a leaf I can put in their terrarium.   I don't even know if they could penetrate my skin seeing as how they are so tiny and have never tried.   I've held them all.   I've held dozens of these things, and nothing.   Not a peep.  Not a defensive stance.   Nothing.   They try running up my arms, and that is about all.   I love them.   They are a great "pet" scorpion.    I can't understand why I've had trouble selling them (which I can't now anyway but..)      really though, they are awesome.   And yes, super tiny.  If I could stretch out their chela and metasoma, they might be an inch, and that is the moms!    Hehe.   So small.   What an amazing life form.   Predators that are barely perceptible.    Amazing.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 23, 2010)

nice
i like the little native scorps


take your pics through a magnifying glass.  it will let you focus and much closer things with whatever you are using to take pics


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 23, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> nice
> i like the little native scorps
> 
> 
> take your pics through a magnifying glass.  it will let you focus and much closer things with whatever you are using to take pics


Thanks Cacoseraph!   I hadn't thought of that.   This camera is driving me nuts!    I can't focus on anything closer than about 3 feet, which makes V. waueri invisible.   lol.   

That's a good idea though.   I actually have this really cool glass jar with a magnifying glass for a base that I will try tomorrow.   I don't know how it will work though, because it is not flat.    But I'll give it a go anyway and we can see.   Otherwise, I think I can get a flat magnifying glass cheap.?.?


----------



## Michiel (Aug 23, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> That's what I said in my first reply to this statement!!  How am I wrong?



I reacted to this remark you made 

_"Doesn't mean they aren't there, it just means we don't know if they are.   However, are you sure this guy knows what he's talking about?   Did you see pictures?   I wouldn't be shocked if they were there, but my first instinct is he has misidentified them"_

And offcourse they aren't there (like you also state further in the thread) and in that way you where wrong  LOL


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 23, 2010)

Michiel said:


> I reacted to this remark you made
> 
> _"Doesn't mean they aren't there, it just means we don't know if they are.   However, are you sure this guy knows what he's talking about?   Did you see pictures?   I wouldn't be shocked if they were there, but my first instinct is he has misidentified them"_
> 
> And offcourse they aren't there (like you also state further in the thread) and in that way you where wrong  LOL


I was trying to kind and informative, without sounding like a know it all.   ;P

(Plus, I don't really know it all anyway )


----------



## gromgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> LoL, yes grom, they are super tiny!   A micro specie if there is one!
> They are a great "pet" scorpion.    I can't understand why I've had trouble selling them (which I can't now anyway but..)      really though, they are awesome.   And yes, super tiny.  If I could stretch out their chela and metasoma, they might be an inch, and that is the moms!    Hehe.   So small.   What an amazing life form.   Predators that are barely perceptible.    Amazing.


i think people are really more looking for andros and parabuthus and LQ's, due to venom and looks. they probably dont want a small, nonvenomous scorpion from the US

it may also be economical reasons, prices, or a lack of interest. i know ever since my B. Jacksoni died, I've really been wanting more, and heck, I'D LOVE to have some andros. 

annd it may be due to size. heck, i wear contacts and some things are stilll hard to see or pick up on.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 23, 2010)

I think you're right about the size.   Though that just seems silly to me.   These are so much more fun than some other large species we hear about all the time.   

It wasn't the price, but the economy could be having an impact.  

But really, I think it's just the American market.   I wish I had my import/export license.   Before I even put them up for sale I had Europeans trying to buy them from me for 4-5 times as much as my price I put them up for!

Doesn't matter now though.   I can't sell them now anyway.   I think I'm just going to wait until the slings are 2i-3i and offer some of them up for trade.   

Right now, I just want to make sure someone is breeding them.   That way no one has to go collect them in the wild.   Interesting experience though.   I think they are awesome.   I think when I can finally get a camera (video hopefully), and I can make some videos/photos, they will move better.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 24, 2010)

here's a better pic.   More to come later, like tomorrow or something.    I'm making masks today.


----------



## gromgrom (Aug 24, 2010)

awesome! they also seem to have much smaller broods than the spinigerus, and theyre babies are massive! like fat as heck! mine are still teenie weenie. they should molt to 2i tomorrow.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 24, 2010)

I stuffed her like a hog while she was gravid.   Maybe that helped fatten them up?   :?


----------



## gromgrom (Aug 24, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> I stuffed her like a hog while she was gravid.   Maybe that helped fatten them up?   :?


maybe  im just surprised mine hasnt eaten her babies out of stress, as ive checked on her much more than i should have just because im still so happy over it. what a good WC mommy


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 26, 2010)

There's another brood!     3 total, over 45 slings total.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 28, 2010)

As you can see, these slings are almost small enough to get out the safety pin holes!  But not quiet.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 28, 2010)

and one more of these for today


----------



## Nomadinexile (Sep 2, 2010)

Make that 4 broods!


----------

